#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  What are the best Data Management Platforms?

## Bhavya

Nowadays data informs nearly all features of digital media. We use Data Management Platforms to collect and manage data, primarily for online marketing purposes. It allows us to generate audience segments. This helps to target specific users in online advertising campaigns. There is a number of Data Management platforms available in the market. Can you guys suggest me some of the best Data Management Platforms?

----------

